
New Sharing Economy App on the Blockchain Live in Germany - ashrafaleryani
https://fainin.com/
======
ashrafaleryani
Fainin, the new airbnb for everything else that you own, is now live in
Germany. Users can make money from things they own while being insured and
protected against theft or damage. Since it went live in Germany a few weeks
ago it has been on fire with people lending and borrowing their stuff.

